# Old Route 450 Bridge



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the quality of fishing in this location


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Childs- Are you talking about the rt 450 bridge over the severn?? If you are, the right front corner is heaven, at different times of the year for spot, croakers, and white perch.

The problem is getting that corner, and once you get that corner, having the morons cast surf rods over your lines, and dare you to say something. Can be a little uneasy on the front right corner, But very productive.

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

yes thats the one


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

that is my main fishing grounds but you are correct about the people fishing over you. the whole bridge would be empty but if you are in the corner the throw over your head and because of the fence at the end they have to bring there line up at the corner were your pole is sitting. They do that but actually the same "retired" guys are out there pretty much every day and they are cool guys. BBBBBUUUTTTT they actually do think they can do whatever they want. 

On one occasion i was in the corner by myself and there were about 5 more people out there and they did not come to the corner but i was the only one out there that was not catching anything. I was pissed. 

Last year was a great year actually to what i am used to seeing. before all i saw was perch . last year there were more spot than perch and quite a few croakers too. The occassional rockfish and blue was caught.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

has anybody started catching anything from there yet?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I was there last Friday night i think from about 11 til around 2 or so, it was freezing and I caught nothing


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Give it another 4-6 weeks, you will bang the perch, and hopefully croaker. If you were cold, the fish were also. However alot of times in the early season, the perch turn off after dark. In the fall down there, the perch turn on at nite. Great place to really get alot of nice sized pan fish quickly.

If you want to catch perch NOW, try Sandy Point Beach, or Matapeake pier. They are a nusiance to our valuable bloodworms, when we are trying to catch rock fish. They are biting NOW..


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

other than the jetties, where is the best part of the beach at SPSP to run into those perch???


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Childs-You ask the million dollar question that All Fisherman want the answer to. Where is it best to fish??

My answer-just do it, get out there. One hour, or day they can "be here", the next day "there". Have fun, and get out there, trust me--with perch, this time of year,YOU WILL FIND THEM WHERE THEY LIVE. That little piece of bloodworm on a size 4 hook, on you 6 ft rod, with 10 pound test 20 yards off the beach, might just hook you up with a 40 inch rockfish. Be on your toes, and be ready. 

As in the Forest Gump movie s---t happens. Good Luck--Steve


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually caught quite a few blues last summer and some nice spot at 450. Late in the summer I got into a nice break of blues and was throwing jigs with some hook ups. The end isn't all it's cracked up to be in my opinion. Plus you have the boat traffic to deal with.


----------

